

How well do you know HackerNews ? a Quiz - samh
http://www.quiznightchief.com/Trivia-Quiz-Questions/HackerNews.html

======
jrockway
I adblocked that "Green Certified Site" nonsense a while ago. Did you know
that it sends information about your machine back to their servers whenever HN
is open in any tab... every five minutes or so?

It is also really invasive; your pointer goes anywhere near it, and it starts
pulsing like crazy. That thing is the epitome of annoying malware.

~~~
plinkplonk
"I adblocked that "Green Certified Site" nonsense a while ago. Did you know
that it sends information about your machine back to their servers whenever HN
is open in any tab... every five minutes or so?"

Whoa thanks. Just adblocked the sucker.

------
robryan
Mmm, a better quiz would be how much do you read hacker news and include
answering questions about a heap of the bigger threads.

------
ax0n
I missed two. I typically interface HN via RSS, not the main "news" web UI,
and never bothered to count the number of items on the first page. I really
had no clue what language it was written in. Not too bad, I suppose, for
signing up considerably less than a year ago.

Good quiz, though.

------
CoreDumpling
I had to make some lucky guesses on #7 and #8, but I'm a bit embarrassed by my
perfect score. It's a sign that I'm succumbing to the hive mind :(

Probably time to turn on noprocrast.

------
JacobAldridge
Patting myself on the back for 8/10. I figured this submission would receive
"Enough" votes, and obviously never took in the Green certification note.

------
petercooper
I got 3 wrong - I'm ashamed <g>

------
techiferous
pi*sqrt(5) out of 1010

------
juvenn
6/10

------
python123
8/10. I thought the last question was a trick, but the top bar IS orange so
whatever.

~~~
whatusername
When you have enough karma there is a setting to change it.

Thus: "Whatever I want it to be"

~~~
python123
Well then I did answer it correctly for me, so the question is bad. I thought
there was just some way to change it that I was aware of.

~~~
samh
yeah probably a bad question then. Apologies.

